# about oatmeal



## hhds (Jan 5, 2004)

hello!

well, i am planning a diet. and for breakfast i'll use oatmeal.

but i don't eat oatmeal, nor i know how to prepare it. it is supposed to be cooked right? (it says so  ) but a friend just blends it with skim milk and a banana.

i don't know how to cook, so it would take too long in the morning. will it be OK to prepare it at night (or days before) and eat it afterwards?

or if it can be eaten without being cooked.... 

well, you'll let me know. tell me how to prepare it   


here is the oatmeal i bought, there seem to be lots of kinds


----------



## hhds (Jan 5, 2004)

click the image to see it larger


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2004)

1/2 C. Oats
1 C. Water

Stir in bowl, place in Microwave for 3 mins.  watch it so it doesn't boil over.


----------



## jmr1979 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't mean to be rude but this is a completely stupid question.  it's not rocket science


----------



## Diesel (Jan 5, 2004)

i mix it into my protien shakes,makes for a great taste


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

Plouffe is gonna be pissed!


----------



## once was fat (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Plouffe is gonna be pissed!



Yeh he is.  Yet another one. lol.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 5, 2004)

But its upside down... its a... V.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

So... what is he like "bizarro" plouffe?


----------



## once was fat (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> So... what is he like "bizarro" plouffe?



upside down plouffe!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

Same thing   Here is a Bizarro shirt along with a real Superman shirt:
[img2]http://www.graphittidesigns.com/Store/graphics/t-shirts/dc/bizarrosym-ls.gif[/img2]
[img2]http://theages.superman.ws/BookShop/t-shirts/pdTSSUP0001.jpg[/img2]


----------



## once was fat (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Same thing   Here is a Bizarro shirt along with a real Superman shirt:
> [img2]http://www.graphittidesigns.com/Store/graphics/t-shirts/dc/bizarrosym-ls.gif[/img2]
> [img2]http://theages.superman.ws/BookShop/t-shirts/pdTSSUP0001.jpg[/img2]




Ha Ha.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats just mirrored, not upside down. 
Maybe he is the australian plouffe?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

Stay away from quick oats (the type you got), next time anyway.

You dont have to cook it, I used to put it in my shakes, but that also probably makes it faster absorbed because you are essentially taking away alot of the digestion work. It takes me ~5 minutes to cook old fashioned oats, plenty of time for me since I am still waking up.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Thats just mirrored, not upside down.
> Maybe he is the australian plouffe?




The point is both are opposite.  Damn...


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> i don't mean to be rude but this is a completely stupid question.  it's not rocket science




LMAO exactly what i was thinking. But theres differnt ways to prepare it i guess like for example i cook oats then put it into  my shake so its thicker instead of putting them in dry. Also mudge,  whats the big difference between quick/instant oats and regular oats? I read the back of the box of quaker quick oats and it said its the same product but the oats are sliced thinner so it cooks faster so how does that affect the nutritional properties?


----------



## BigKev75 (Jan 5, 2004)

u can put some thing in it to make it better like blueberries or cinnamon


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

I use honey in my oatmael to add flavor   3Tbsp to be exact.


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 5, 2004)

Quick is slightly higher GI, but honestly don't worry about it if you're eating it with a lean protein source. Mudge, is that you in your avatar? HOLY CRAP!

Peace.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

That is Paul Demayo, I have a couple pix in the gallery. Paul was one of my favorites, he left over political favorites...

I like honey in the oats, a decent 'sugar.'


----------



## hhds (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> i don't mean to be rude but this is a completely stupid question.  it's not rocket science



not rude. just that i didn't know- as i said, i've never eaten oatmeal


thanks Jodi & Mudge  

what's with the avatar?


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2004)

I started mixing eggs, milk w the oats and heat it, add some cinnamon, nuts.... very yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

I sometimes add a TAD bit of sugarfree syrup to my oats--makes it yummy.

But most days I just make it with cinniamon & Vanilla


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 6, 2004)

OATMEAL is an incredible food,,, supper food almost

numerous health benefits to eating a bowl in the mourning

i like mine old fashioned with nuts and honey !!!! have it every mourning for the last 4 years.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 6, 2004)

Plain oats Every morning w/ a Whey Shake. I've actually begun to enjoy the taste of it all.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 6, 2004)

For some reason I cant get myself to like oats... I put them in my shake and couldnt even handle the taste..

I can barely eat a bowl of it when i wake up either.

Maybe im broke.. I'll try adding some things you guys said..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hhds *_
> what's with the avatar?



Someone already has that avitar.  Theirs is rightside up so maybe he wont mind...  Last guy that came on with the same avi had a thread started about him


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2004)

I love my two serving bowl of oatmeal every morning.  Unless you are on a ultra low carb diet, slicing up a medium size banana and topping the oatmeal will provide the necessary sweetner.

Welcome to IM hhds.  Once you learn to cook the oatmeal, it's easy.  If you can boil water, then you can cook oatmeal.


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Same thing   Here is a Bizarro shirt along with a real Superman shirt:
> [img2]http://www.graphittidesigns.com/Store/graphics/t-shirts/dc/bizarrosym-ls.gif[/img2]
> [img2]http://theages.superman.ws/BookShop/t-shirts/pdTSSUP0001.jpg[/img2]



Obviously, this site is lacking comic book fans.  I was with ya on that one PreMier!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Var LOL!  There was another thread going and when I mentioned Batman had his back broken and Superman was killed people flooded the thread with questions and got mad


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

Classic!  

I've been reading comics all my life.  Figured I would have grown out of them by now.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Yea comics are something I will still read once in a while.  Have you ever read Pitt?  He is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

Never heard of him.  I was a huge Batman & Superman fan growing up.  Then got into Wolverine in the early 90's.  Still a huge Wolvie fan.  Read them from time to time.

Edit:  Comic books and action movies are to blame for my bodybuilding obsession.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea comics are something I will still read once in a while.  Have you ever read Pitt?  He is pretty bad ass.




Isn't he a charater for Image comics?


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

I did a search and cant find anything on Pitt.  Know of any links?  I'm always looking for new books to get into.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=The+pitt+++comics&ei=UTF-8&fr=fp-tab-web-t&cop=mss&tab=

There is a yahoo search.  Oops and its THE PITT 

Here is a pic of him... I will try and find a better one.

Edit: pic wont link gimme a sec.  Here is a link to some walpaper pics: http://www.alibabaweb.com/WWV.php?T=comics&D=pitt


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Isn't he a charater for Image comics?



Yea.

I really cant find any pics or anything telling me about him


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Yea, that's right, I have the first comic book they ever did of that guy.  I have almost all of the #1s of the first image comic books to come out.


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

Cool...I'll have to check out that comic.  Cover art looks good!

Wow!  We whored the hell out of this thread, huh?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Let me fix that:


Oatmeal is good.....EAT IT!!


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Let me fix that:
> 
> 
> Oatmeal is good.....EAT IT!!



LOL...I swear to god I was just going to post something similar.


----------



## hhds (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> watch it so it doesn't boil over.



i forgot!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!! 

i wasn't able to eat it all... i think i'll take it with skim milk


----------



## hhds (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> 
> Welcome to IM hhds.  Once you learn to cook the oatmeal, it's easy.  If you can boil water, then you can cook oatmeal.



hello! 

i know it can't be that hard. what is hard is me getting up early enough to cook. that's why i'm trying with the microwave


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 8, 2004)

I acutually crave oatmeal sometimes.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 8, 2004)

lol @ 'plouffe' is gonna be pissed

haha


----------



## Av8tor (Jan 8, 2004)

1/2 cup cooked oats with 6 egg whites and one yolk.  Eaten separately of course.  Yummy stuff!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 8, 2004)

BUMP! I eat Oats with Eggwhites and chopped up flank steak with garlic salt and powder in the morn.  It rocks!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I acutually crave oatmeal sometimes.



your certainly not alone on that one!! its my comfort food!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thats weird.  I would think that I would crave something fatty but I crave oats.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I crave garlic steak...  Damn I need steak


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 8, 2004)

Man that is a necessity in my diet.  Ever since I started eating red meat I have not turned back.. Gotta have my BEEF!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I am a mad killer, so I have plenty of elk and deer at home... But im at work and not at home to get any


----------



## ILokiI (Jan 8, 2004)

A good bowl of oatmeal 'completes me.'  

I once did a depletion refeed solely on 'French Toast Oatmeal' (oatmeal, Splenda, cinnamon, a little vanilla syrup & sugar-free maple syrup) and ended up downing 8 cups of oats in a single (well, prolonged) sitting.  I basically just filled a huge-mixing bowl and kinda' carried it around with me the rest of the evening.  My roomate thought I had a tape-worm because he couldn't figure out how I could keep eating.  Mmm..._glorious_....


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 8, 2004)

oatmeal with walnuts, honey and raisins is awsome !!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ILokiI *_
> A good bowl of oatmeal 'completes me.'
> 
> I once did a depletion refeed solely on 'French Toast Oatmeal' (oatmeal, Splenda, cinnamon, a little vanilla syrup & sugar-free maple syrup) and ended up downing 8 cups of oats in a single (well, prolonged) sitting.  I basically just filled a huge-mixing bowl and kinda' carried it around with me the rest of the evening.  My roomate thought I had a tape-worm because he couldn't figure out how I could keep eating.  Mmm..._glorious_....


  8 Cups..........I love oatmeal but DAMN!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 8 Cups..........I love oatmeal but DAMN!!!



YUMMY!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am a mad killer, so I have plenty of elk and deer at home... But im at work and not at home to get any



grr I hate you  sooo not fair! I love elk and deer!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Plouffe is gonna be pissed!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2004)

Plouffe wasnt too mad I guess 

Maybe because its upside down lol.

I have an idea... Everyone should swithch their avi to plouffe's for a while   Plouffe------>


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Plouffe wasnt too mad I guess
> 
> Maybe because its upside down lol.
> ...



haha, i know he ain't even read the damm post yet!

either that or he is just restraining his anger and not posting a word, because he knows if he lets himself post something it ain't gonna be nice


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 10, 2004)

Dude, I'd like to challenge you in an oatmeal eating contest. I think I could easily down 8 cups or more in a matter of two hours as well, the stuff is easily my favourite food on the planet apart from grits and shrimp. My ultimate cheat meal= a kilo of oats eaten in a 5 hour span, with a crapload of cinnamon, nutmeg and Splenda.

Dones, dude that sounds nasty. Salty oats= EWWWWW

Peace.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 10, 2004)

Dude I dont mix them with the garlic salt.  I mean its an additon to my complete breakfast.  I add milk to my oats and add the garlic power and garlic salt to my eggwhites with steak.  Yum!


----------

